# IFN - Infigen Energy



## Mc Gusto (7 May 2009)

Formerly BBW (Babcock and Brown Wind), I have been quite fond of this stock for some time now.

I thought it worthy of a new thread with the name change etc.

I am quite interested in investing further in Renewable Energy stocks and was wondering if anyone would like to point me towards any others that i could research.

Back to IFN I came across a report today which may explain some of today's gains...however not sure if i can post it here as it mentions targets?? This stock has been a solid performer for me since i bought in March.

Thanks

Gusto


----------



## rowanlogie (7 May 2009)

Hi, new to this site, so not sure of the rules etc. interested in the report though, maybe you could post a web link?
on your question of other renewables, there's a heap out there - here are a few I'd suggest warrent further investigation, most of them I'm into to varying degrees:
CNM (carnegie corp)- a simple wave power company that generates simultaneously base load power and desalinated water, with most of the parts being mass producable, have recently gone up 90% or so, but my guess is thats just the beginning. they've had a lot happen in the last 6mths.
DYE (dyesol ltd) - a 3rd generation solar technology that is in the form of liquid dye - replicates photosynthesis, and can be painted onto or built into any surface such as walls, roofs, sails, raw building materials, etc. just about to launch their first manufacturing facility in oz, partnerships in asia.
GDY (geodynamics) - the most advanced geothermal producer in oz, as far as i know, not in terms of technology  necessarily but in terms of having proof of concept out of the way and looking at hooking up to the grid through multiple wells near olympic dam in the next couple of years. geothermal is such a long play though, 10-20yrs till sizable megawatts.
WOR - worley parsons, and engineering consultancy, while totally in bed with the rape and pillage resource players, these guys are also underwriting a jv proposal to the state government of the worlds largest solar array to be built here in wa.
EVM - envrimissions, a non-specific renewables project company
NLB - a former explorer (perhaps they were'nt very good at that!) that has gone into recycling tyres. just had a massive jump though, I'm waiting to see if it's a bubble, since they can't explain why. solid cashflow potential though, as people pay to get rid of the tyres, and others buy the broken down result.
VIR - viridus clean energy fund - another clean energy infrastructure fund.
thats the best of what I've found. good luck.


----------



## ricee007 (8 May 2009)

Welcome to the site,



rowanlogie said:


> Hi, new to this site, so not sure of the rules etc. interested in the report though, maybe you could post a web link?



http://asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=IFN#headlines

...

I was like wth WOR.. Got in at $39 left at $37... then it went down to $14 or so.

My one great escape, if you will.[/QUOTE]



> however not sure if i can post it here as it mentions targets??



If you can provide us an outline of *WHY* the report chooses it's target... *OR* with the report, then mention the target.

That is perfectly acceptable.

Just, please for the love of god, don't just say:
I read a report, and it said IFN should be $5 by 31/12/2009.

But, acceptable alternatives include:
Iread *this report, available here, www.*...*, and it said IFN should be $5 by 31/12/2009

OR

I read this report, it said IFN should be $5 by 31/12/2009 because of x, y and z.


----------



## Mc Gusto (8 May 2009)

0122 GMT [Dow Jones] With sector consolidation activity driven by Federal
government's renewable energy targets, traders say wind power firm Infigen Energy
(IFN.AU) (formerly Babcock & Brown Wind) coming into focus as potential target after
completing its separation from Babcock & Brown, divesting European assets and
securing Australian development pipeline. IFN, which has flagged some further asset
sales, last up 2.5 cents or 2% at A$1.27 and up 50% in last 6 weeks. Traders say
potential interested parties could include Origin (ORG.AU), which bought Wind Power
yesterday for an undisclosed sum, AGL Energy (AGK.AU) and offshore interests, with ORG
and AGK both seeking to beef up their wind portfolio and sitting on fair amounts of cash.
ORG, AGK both decline to comment but have both said parts of IFN's portfolio hold
appeal. IFN spokeswoman declines to comment. One senior trader says there's some
talk that IFN could attract bids of A$1.70-A$1.75 a share, and another reckons interested
parties could pay A$1.80 a share, which could value IFN at up to A$1.48 billion. (DWR) 


Thanks,

Gusto


----------



## Mc Gusto (8 May 2009)

Thank you for the direction on the renewables. I have a few of those on my watchlist but many i didn't know about. Will do some research on the ones i know little about.

Thanks

Gusto


----------



## Steven12 (26 July 2009)

Number of advantages

Share buyback program IFN is undertaking- which increases EPS, therefore increases share price.

High Dividend Yield

Potential for takeover


----------



## roland (23 September 2009)

I guess these high winds have got the turbines spinning faster 

Up 6.59% today, looks like IFN has broken out of it's holding pattern.

(disc) I hold quite a few


----------



## ers_6 (19 March 2010)

sharp dip today...any ideas why?

volume has been reasonable although not much depth north of current price. hopefully picks back up although im in this for the long haul..


----------



## Mc Gusto (8 April 2010)

analysts are nervous on the US asset sale. that is my best guess as to the dip. i think the stock is a great opportunity at these levels but the short term is definitely dependant on the result of the US sale which will be out in a few weeks i think.


----------



## roland (16 April 2010)

IFN caught my attention today with the sell off.

I am a holder, but couldn't resist grabbing a few more today.

The whole market was weak today and a lot of energy stocks didn't fare very well, a drop in oil prices didn't help.

I wonder if the following item from the Financial Review was still weighing on some minds out there:



> 8/4/2010
> Author: 	Jenny Wiggins
> Source: 	The Australian Financial Review --- Page: 18
> There are concerns about the sale of Infigen Energy's US wind farm assets.The renewable energy company has been trying to sell the assets, valued at about$A550 million, since August 2009. Kynwynn Strong, of Goldman Sachs, said that the delay suggests difficulty in finding a buyer. Infigen has abandoned the sale of its German wind farms and sold its French wind farms for a lower price than expected




The above story is old news already ....

I watched the general sell off today and was curious what would happen if it breached the $1.20 support level. Well, it did breach $1.20 and volume picked up almost instantly. I saw some pretty large orders sitting there at $1.17 and knew that it was unlikely to go any further down due the amount of support.

At $1.18 the fall stopped and buying started, supply started to dry up and I picked up my lot at $1.185. So, I am quite happy with that.

Having fallen below the support of $1.20 should have cleared out most of the stop losses. There is still some downward threat to the next support level of $1.06 from July last year, but I think the buying volume at $1.18 - $1.19 today will help with a rebound.


----------



## woomp001 (21 May 2010)

Wow, does anyone have any insight into what has driven this current action, down to 85 odd cents? I am considering this from a long term perspective, via my SMSF.... surely in a carbon constrained future, whatever form that takes, and with new RET legislation in the pipework, this company has to be well positioned.... perhaps its a debt issue again.... On market share buyback is helping price a tad atm, and is a good sign for capital structure, but still not clear on what would be a good potential entry point....

Disc: i hold 0 of these....


----------



## shiftyphil (21 May 2010)

Price drop came from the announcement that the US assets were not sold, and dividend would be 2c for the year.


----------



## roland (19 August 2010)

IFN is certainly not in favour at the moment. Market obviously wasn't happy with the production and revenue report.

Didn't seem too bad to me - production a whisker short of guidance with revenue exceeding the FY2010 guidance.

Getting very close to IFN's all time low.


----------



## roland (25 October 2010)

Much better day today - up 16.39% on double normal volume. Seems we hit "seller exhaustion"


----------



## roland (27 October 2010)

Starting to feel like I own the IFN thread 

In any case I did, against the words of wisdom of many against the tactic, follow this little sucker down with a purchase every $0.05 or so. So now I am in selling mode...

A very strong bounce off the $0.60 line, and in all honesty not sure why. With a volume of over 10 million yesterday and close to that today one can only assume that the "smart money" stepped in.

What is of concern is the lack of consolidation and accumulation at the rebound level. Maybe someone more learned than I can suggest something different, but without without consolidation, the most likely outcome is a heavy dump probably at the $0.78 - $0.80 level - being the previous short term resistance level.


----------



## Atomic (28 October 2010)

G'day Roland , and i'm still watchin this one with you.
As far sp goes its not for me to guess atm. I held in the BBW days and got burned some and well now maybe the wind stopped blowin in the northern winter and eleccy production dropped off, i dont know, but still watchin , and think the world isn't green enough for renewables of this kind just yet. So keep the faith


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 November 2010)

Solid basing pattern.  Being accumulated, even today.  Lot of bot activity.  Broader market seems to be holding it in check.  Interesting one.


----------



## roland (18 November 2010)

IFN got a decent whack today. Nearly 12% on a less than bright AGM. Like a dumbo, I followed this thing down and bought in on the lows today - averaging down


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (18 November 2010)

RE: Roland, If you're a fundamental investor why are you in IFN and concerned about the price of it after you've bought. You should have already done sufficient research to ensure that even if the price declines significantly post-purchase, you'd still be comfortable with the company.

If you're a technical trader, why the hell are you still in IFN, don't stop losses mean stop the losses?


----------



## roland (18 November 2010)

ahhh, a couple of good questions..

IFN happens to be one of my nemisis's, it's wrong - but I just can't help it sometimes. All this work and unrealised versus realised still has me in the red by $2.5K

Just for a laugh, I've posted up the trades


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (18 November 2010)

Wow! That's quite an impressive list of trades for IFN! I wouldn't have double the amount of your trades in 2010 for my entire portfolio! LOL.


----------



## woogie1 (5 January 2011)

Share price has seemed to steady at around $0.54. 

Long term there would be definate growth, but in the time leading up to that will the price drop any further? 

Surely it wont drop below the 50c barrier.. surely... hopefully..

sitting at the low range of its all time lows, it must start showing some gains in the short term.


----------



## roland (10 January 2011)

Didn't see a news release about his:

Infigen wins NSW approval for solar farm
Infigen wins NSW approval for solar farm

Infigen Energy says it is a step closer to developing the first commercial solar farm in NSW after the state government approved the $300 million project.
l


> By AAP | 10.01.2011 12:50 PM
> 
> Infigen Energy says it is a step closer to developing the first commercial solar farm in NSW, at Nyngan in the state's north-west, after the company received state-government approval for the $300 million project.
> 
> Infigen, an operator of wind farms in Australia, Germany and the US, plans to develop the project in partnership with Chinese company Suntech Power Holdings Co Ltd, using photovoltaic technology developed in NSW.




The full story is here: http://www.thebull.com.au/articles/a/16781-infigen-wins-nsw-approval-for-solar-farm.html

I was expecting a little more of a "Song & Dance"


----------



## roland (11 January 2011)

roland said:


> Didn't see a news release about his:
> 
> Infigen wins NSW approval for solar farm
> Infigen wins NSW approval for solar farm
> ...




WTF,the press release just came out now - that's a day later than the one from the bull ......


----------



## isplicer (24 February 2011)

Anyone been monitoring IFN lately? The stock seems really cheap right now, and it's still on the way down - anyone know why the huge plunge has occurred? If there's any chance of recovery at all in the long term, this might be the time to buy.


----------



## theartglasshouse (28 February 2011)

Down down and further down it goes! Hopefully this will end soon! Thankfully I only hold this stock in my super balance, but still, I am down 50%


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 February 2011)

Consistent losses attributable to REC prices being depressed and the lower demand for electricity, blah blah blah. Turbine maintenance costs are set to rise as they come off warranty. Technical buy entry possibility in 1 to 3 days.


----------



## isplicer (28 February 2011)

What a plunge!! Down almost 17% today to 35.5c. Anyone reckon sometime about now might be a good time for a little buy-in? Extract from FY11 report:



> Looking further ahead there is a number of opportunities that have the potential to add to
> future earnings and generate securityholder value. These include:
> ● Completion of the Woodlawn Wind Farm by the end of 2011;
> ● An opportunity to develop 150MW of Solar PV under the Solar Flagships Program
> ...


----------



## theartglasshouse (14 June 2011)

The German assets have been sold. I am just gonna hold onto this stock till hopefully it gets back to the price range I bought in at then dump it. No final dividend either. Suspended till 2013...


----------



## kid hustlr (23 March 2016)

Any interest in this one from the smart guys in the room?

What about the techies?


----------



## roland (9 May 2016)

Silly or not - I held. Added some in 2011 and now up 42%


----------



## skc (9 May 2016)

roland said:


> Silly or not - I held. Added some in 2011 and now up 42%




It has made quite a turnaround... although most of the movements happened within the last 8 months. So perhaps your capital could have been working a bit harder in the first 4 years of your long holding period.

Then again... a win is a win so hindsight says good hold.

Here's an AFR article on IFN today.



> Infigen Energy is understood to have instructed Lazard to engage with under-bidders in the Pacific Hydro auction to test interest and tap into the resurgence of M&A appetite in the sector.
> 
> The hotly contested sale of Pacific Hydro by IFM Investors to China's State Power Investment Corporation in a deal said to be worth more than $3 billion, including debt, left several suitors standing on the sidelines in late 2015. Street Talk understands Infigen is now weighing several options, including offloading assets, a joint venture, and assessing valuations potential suitors may place on a cornerstone stake or the entire company.
> 
> ...


----------



## roland (12 May 2016)

Newgate Capital target IFN at $1.20

http://www.newgatecap.com/2016/04/newgate-capital-partners-review-infigen-energy-ifn/


----------



## kermit345 (26 May 2016)

Look's like Newgates target is on the horizon sooner rather than later. I don't have much to add to this thread however seems a lot of interest in IFN given the governments renewable energy targets. Is there potential for a bidding war on IFN's asssets and/or development pipeline?


----------



## skc (26 May 2016)

kermit345 said:


> Look's like Newgates target is on the horizon sooner rather than later. I don't have much to add to this thread however seems a lot of interest in IFN given the governments renewable energy targets. Is there potential for a bidding war on IFN's asssets and/or development pipeline?




It's gone a bit parabolic... I had a trading position 2 weeks ago but managed to miss this major upleg. A very dump profit taken.


----------



## McLovin (26 May 2016)

skc said:


> It's gone a bit parabolic... I had a trading position 2 weeks ago but managed to miss this major upleg. A very dump profit taken.




Some guy from Stanford was in the AFR the other day saying how building old skool power plants is uneconomical and his Asian fund's biggest investment is in IFN. Don't know if that's moving the sp though.


----------



## Boggo (26 May 2016)

How many of you would have bought in on the 4th potential breakout after three failures.
Not me = bugger 

(click to expand)


----------



## kid hustlr (26 May 2016)

Yeah brutal one to catch.

This came up on my scans at 50c and I didn't touch it.


----------



## PeterJ (26 May 2016)

this was in my watchlist for sometime...... 
did not get entry 1 or 2
that is life
entry 3 was low risk,
picked up a part parcel as it had run very hard already
hoping for it to get to $1.00 and grab 25%
flew through that level 
the only other stock i recall doing that was QGC, years ago
now the tough question ...where to get off 

Peter


----------



## kid hustlr (9 June 2016)

This is tough to swallow now - not stopping


----------



## kermit345 (9 June 2016)

Starting to get ridiculous - the next question is when to get off the IFN train? Sitting on 65% profit now but just worry how much further can it realistically go?


----------



## pixel (9 June 2016)

kermit345 said:


> Starting to get ridiculous - the next question is when to get off the IFN train? Sitting on 65% profit now but just worry how much further can it realistically go?




Why get off at all while the trend remains this strong?





If I were on a gravy train like this, I'd set a trailing Stop, steadily rising, and let that tell me when to exit.
As none of the pullbacks has exceeded 10% off the top, that might be a reasonable trail percentage.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 September 2017)

Cam019 said:


> I completely agree with you, tech. Nothing exciting going on in either the weekly or daily chart in my opinion. I am curious to see if kid is still in, or out of IFN.



Some data since stopping volume bar ...
# bars = 55
Price range low to high = 72c to 82.5c
Below average volume bars = 76%

Intermediate range low to high = 73c to 77.5c
# bars within range = 28
Below average volume bars = 85%

So low volume majority of the time while price ranges. Some activity in range pushed price higher but no follow through activity. More a demand, time in trade and business outlook (blow wind blow) issue than supply in my subjective opinion.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 September 2017)

kermit345 said:


> Starting to get ridiculous - the next question is when to get off the IFN train? Sitting on 65% profit now but just worry how much further can it realistically go?




Looks like Kermy nailed the top. Post 6/9/2016 = 1.205 / All time high = 1.210


----------



## Cam019 (10 September 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> So low volume majority of the time while price ranges. Some activity in range pushed price higher but no follow through activity. More a demand, time in trade and business outlook (blow wind blow) issue than supply in my subjective opinion.



 Time in trade is definitely the issue here due to capital being tied up in a ranging stock when there are other stocks forming nice continuation patterns. Supply will be the issue if IFN were to break to the upside.

Bearish continuation: descending triangle in a down trending stock. Could be in for a breakout to the downside.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 September 2017)

Surely the coming months will produce more wind and power. The prevailing southerlies building up to Summer. Monthly reporting will show this. Another stock with record no trend period. Only 2,191,622 shares short sold or 0.229 %.


----------



## notting (19 February 2018)

As good as it gets for a technical bounce backed by market enthusiasms for today's report.
Weekly chart says the most -


----------



## greggles (12 April 2018)

IFN bouncing back today, up 10% to 66c as I type this. I'm posting a two year chart to offer some perspective on the company's share price history. Clearly, it's been a difficult couple of years.

On 10 April the company released a monthly production report which showed that March 2018 was 29% better than March 2017 and that FY18 generation will outstrip that of FY17 with three months left to go. On that basis, revenue should improve.

Technically, the company has had a lot of difficulty breaking through 70c in the last six months, so that may prove to be a barrier again.


----------



## roland (25 May 2018)

I'm still holding!

I can see my last post from a couple of years ago and thought I would provide an update. Took a ton of profit when it peaked at $1.20 and left some on the table. After 7 years of pig headed determination I am now up 157%. Now just waiting for the dividends to come back. Average is now $0.28  Hope others that held are in the same boat.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 May 2018)

roland said:


> I can see my last post from a couple of years ago and thought I would provide an update.




Welcome back Roland! Nice to see you again.


----------



## roland (25 May 2018)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome back Roland! Nice to see you again.



cheers 

I spent 3 years with Moltley Fool and sat quietly with building dividend returns - career changes and some health issues helped to keep me away. MF in the past week have fallen foul of their members and have stopped interacting causing a member exodus. I've suggested they all follow me as I go back to ASF at least for the forum interaction). Hence here I am - thanks for the welcome home....


----------



## Joe Blow (25 May 2018)

roland said:


> MF in the past week have fallen foul of their members and have stopped interacting causing a member exodus. I've suggested they all follow me as I go back to ASF at least for the forum interaction). Hence here I am - thanks for the welcome home....




I noticed some traffic coming in from MF today. I didn't even know they had a forum. Well thanks for throwing up a link to ASF and for posting in some stock threads here. Things have been a bit slow around here lately so it's a case of the more posts the better.

Anyway, no need to take this thread any further off-topic. Great to see you back, and keep posting.


----------



## roland (25 May 2018)

Here is a 10 year graph of my pain with this bugger of a stock, buy/sell/buy/sell/average down etc - then the final big sell 5.5 years later. Talk about holding a grudge! I'm even amazed at how patiently I waited. In the end I made a motza!  Picked the top as well


----------



## Ann (26 February 2019)

Thought I would have a look at some of the "green" stocks. The AFR has a section in its stock lists called Ind. Power and Renewable Electricity Producers. So far there are 11 stocks listed, this is one of them. It is my thought that some of these ETFs might begin to build a 'green' focused product. Some of these are sure to make the funds.
This has had a roller coaster ride over the years but it not a re-born mining, tech or health stock.

I thought I would look at it through an EquiVolume chart. This shows the price level where there is high volumes which may offer selling pressure on a price rise. It looks like potential selling pressure between 0.61 and 0.66. It looks like it may successfully break out of its falling overhead resistance line. It has a short term rising support which it has been sitting on. It is still under its 200dsma but above its 21dsma (not shown).


----------



## Boggo (23 August 2019)

Ann may have been on to something with IFN.
It's been flatlining on the weekly but the latest report has triggered it. (I now hold as of this morning)

(Weekly chart - click to expand)


----------



## tech/a (3 September 2019)

Bolting away *Boggo.
*
Managed to get on at 58 average.
54.c Initially then 61 Today.

Had a great consolidation pattern followed by a strong break out.


----------



## Boggo (3 September 2019)

tech/a said:


> Bolting away *Boggo.
> *
> Managed to get on at 58 average.
> 54.c Initially then 61 Today.
> ...




Yes, when they appear in the weekly scan and instantly pass the eyeball test you just have to get on board.


----------



## peter2 (3 June 2020)

Since the last post price continued higher until the corona selloff 2020. Since the selloff price has rallied a little. 

Finally, another company has made a takeover offer for IFN. I've been waiting for this since the Babcock and Brown days. IFN was formerly BBW (Babcock and Brown Wind). 

*UAC* intends to make an all cash takeover bid of 0.80 per IFN stapled security.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 June 2020)

and is currently at 81c. This may imply some consider a second higher bid might be in the wind?


----------



## qldfrog (3 June 2020)

one of my nice daily system find...


----------



## System (10 November 2020)

On November 6th, 2020, Infigen Energy (IFN) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.4, following despatch of compulsory acquisition notices by Iberdrola Renewables Australia Pty Limited (Iberdrola Australia).


----------



## qldfrog (22 November 2020)

As i was between moves, i may have miss some mail.
I still owe some old ifn, anyone aware of what is the next step:
Do i need to do anything..could not find anything clear.
I hope they are not worth 0 dollars and will be part of the compulsory acquisition.. that was my thought at the time
But no correspondence..that i received...


----------

